# Knitting Machine ?



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone found it hard to to use them? For some odd reason I just can't get it right. I have whole in my scarf. 

I bought this machine form Joann Fabrics at a steal of a price. 

It is so easy to do a child can use make them. 

I guess I just need to take my time.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, you must have purchased a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. Yes, it does take sometime to learn how to use it. 

There are many kind folks out there that took time to create tutorial videos for us to learn how to use knitting machines. You can watch and learn for free at You Tube. Just do a search for "Bond USM knitting machine".

Don't give it up yet and you'd do well in no time.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

Entity said:


> Hi, you must have purchased a Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. Yes, it does take sometime to learn how to use it.
> 
> There are many kind folks out there that took time to create tutorial videos for us to learn how to use knitting machines. You can watch and learn for free at You Tube. Just do a search for "Bond USM knitting machine".
> 
> Don't give it up yet and you'd do well in no time.


where do they sell them ? I like to check it out.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Lil Gwhen said:


> where do they sell them ? I like to check it out.


When you mentioned, you got a knitting machine at JoAnn, that's the one I thought you purchased. I guess, you're not talking about the same type.

It will help if you let us know which brand and model knitting machine you got.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

It's called Singer knitting machine. For 6+
,


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

check this out




is this the machine, it is not in english but it shows how to load it.

this is also pretty good


----------



## soozyb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have an old Toyota and I took lessons, not very many, but enough that it wasn't frustrating. I enjoyed it for a few projects but it is not for me. I have had it in storage for years now and am just getting it cleaned up to sell. 
I recommend you just have a few lessons and you too will see how much fun it is, but I never found it really simple. Like knitting period it takes practice to become familiar with the craft. 
Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

soozyb said:


> I have an old Toyota and I took lessons, not very many, but enough that it wasn't frustrating. I enjoyed it for a few projects but it is not for me. I have had it in storage for years now and am just getting it cleaned up to sell.
> I recommend you just have a few lessons and you too will see how much fun it is, but I never found it really simple. Like knitting period it takes practice to become familiar with the craft.
> Good luck and have fun!!


They say a child of 6 years and up can do it. Ok. But how well.
I know I have a hard time doing it myself. It is faster but not as well done as bu hand.

Thank you for the kind words. I ll keep trying. I am bound to make one with no wholes.

What kind of yarn should I use. Other than the fun fur? 2 ply , 4 ply?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fun fur is not the easiest yarn to start learning with. try a worsted weight to start.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Fun fur is not the easiest yarn to start learning with. try a worsted weight to start.


humm, that is what the machine came with . what would you use?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would probably start with a non fuzzy yarn. so I can see the action going on.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I got an Ultimate Sweater Machine at Hobby Lobby and have yet to take it out of the box. I feel like the anticipation will be worth the wait.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't believe they put the fun fur yarn for beginning use of the machines! It is too hard to use. A medium or light weight yarn is best for learning. You are getting holes because the machine is dropping stitches. It took me several tries before I got a "perfect hat" and that was with really watching so there weren't any dropped stitches!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

In the machine I got, Caron yarn was sent and suggested for use until skill was acquired.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

roxiannalouisa said:


> I can't believe they put the fun fur yarn for beginning use of the machines! It is too hard to use. A medium or light weight yarn is best for learning. You are getting holes because the machine is dropping stitches. It took me several tries before I got a "perfect hat" and that was with really watching so there weren't any dropped stitches!


I agreee with you. what where they thinking those bo bos.

I will give your yarn choice a try. 2 ply or 4 ply?


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> In the machine I got, Caron yarn was sent and suggested for use until skill was acquired.


humm.. I like caron yarjn. I have some I ll give it a try. abd let you know how I do.

Thank You for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

caron is good it does sometimes split while working on it.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> caron is good it does sometimes split while working on it.


Yes I had that happen to me. what do you recomend for me try. I will try it all. Just to make a scarf with my machine. I am determined to make one that is not holey.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

By the way this is for everyone .If you are intreatead.

Whoevers yarn idea works best for me. Will be the the pround owner of the scarf that I am trying to make with it.

This will encourage me to make it. Otherwise I may never use the darn thing. :lol:

So with your yarn choice tell me the color you like so I can make the scarf up. If its work out for me . I ll give it to you for free. If not and it's holey it will be scrap yarn. Sorry.  
And I will keep on trying. Till one works out for me.

I love encouragement to make things. It make it so much fun. Now I am excited to make one up & not fustrated.

:-D


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like vanna's choice any color


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I like vanna's choice any color


ok, but kind of yarn ? Do you think will work? 2 ply , 4 ply ?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have only used vanna's choice 4 ply worsted weight.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I have only used vanna's choice 4 ply worsted weight.


Okay. I'll try it. Pray for NP holes.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I take it your talking about the bond. It does take time but you will eventually get the hang of it. If you get some claw weights it will help a great deal. Those are awesome little machines but you really need the weights. I found it out the hard way several times.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

littlemissxmas said:


> I take it your talking about the bond. It does take time but you will eventually get the hang of it. If you get some claw weights it will help a great deal. Those are awesome little machines but you really need the weights. I found it out the hard way several times.


For real..I need heavy yarn what do you use to get it to work for you


----------



## bobbi315 (Oct 13, 2011)

I found you have to take your time, sometime I woulod catch myself rushing without even knowing it and a stich would drop and could pick up a row or 2 later. an even swing of the carriage sometimes isn't as easy as you think.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

if you want to use fuzzy stuff, you need to slow down and watch every stitch, since the fuzz tends to interfere with the stitch/needle next door, and that is the biggest problem mosst people have.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

roxiannalouisa said:


> I can't believe they put the fun fur yarn for beginning use of the machines! It is too hard to use. A medium or light weight yarn is best for learning. You are getting holes because the machine is dropping stitches. It took me several tries before I got a "perfect hat" and that was with really watching so there weren't any dropped stitches!


I agree with you. What where they think those mo mos.


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

littlemissxmas said:


> I take it your talking about the bond. It does take time but you will eventually get the hang of it. If you get some claw weights it will help a great deal. Those are awesome little machines but you really need the weights. I found it out the hard way several times.


I am not bonding well still. What is claw weight yarn? where can I buy it?


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> if you want to use fuzzy stuff, you need to slow down and watch every stitch, since the fuzz tends to interfere with the stitch/needle next door, and that is the biggest problem mosst people have.


yes I need to take my time more. But how hard is to turn the levr in a circle. Not that hard . I get fustrated because it's so easy to do but I drop stiches still. , :twisted:


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

bobbi315 said:


> I found you have to take your time, sometime I woulod catch myself rushing without even knowing it and a stich would drop and could pick up a row or 2 later. an even swing of the carriage sometimes isn't as easy as you think.


hummm... easy it looks but too easy to drop stictes. What yarn works best for you. Brand and weight wise.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Lil Gwhen said:


> littlemissxmas said:
> 
> 
> > I take it your talking about the bond. It does take time but you will eventually get the hang of it. If you get some claw weights it will help a great deal. Those are awesome little machines but you really need the weights. I found it out the hard way several times.
> ...


Ok now, you two are talking about 2 different machines. Lil Gwhen has a Singer circular knitting machine. It's not the Bond USM.

This is a claw weight: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROTHER-SINGER-Knitting-Machine-CLAW-WEIGHT-/270697702509

And this is how it is used:
http://www.yarn-store.com/silver-reed-sk155-knitting-machine.html (scroll down to the 2nd picture from the bottom). It pulls down the knitted piece and helps avoiding skipping and dropping stitches from the needle(s).


----------



## Lil Gwhen (Oct 9, 2011)

Entity said:


> Lil Gwhen said:
> 
> 
> > littlemissxmas said:
> ...


yes im talking about my singer circular sewing machine, I use the word bonding for the meaning of getting along with. 
sorry for the confuseing.


----------

